# some new car questions



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

how do i know if i have the sport package on my car (can i use my vin to look it up)?? and also, my cars outside temp reading is wrong. is there a way to recalibrate or fix it?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: some new car questions (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_how do i know if i have the sport package on my car (can i use my vin to look it up)?? and also, my cars outside temp reading is wrong. is there a way to recalibrate or fix it?

Post up a picture of your car. Might be able to help better if you can do that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Also, if you can fist your wheel gap, you probably don't have the sport package.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: some new car questions (EK20)*

well said EK20, also the suspension is stiffer i believe on the s-package


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

thats why i asked, the ride was quiet, but very stiff on large bumps.... i found from the codes i have front sport seats and i deffinantly canf "fist" my wheel well, so i think i have the s package







yay! my first audi


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: some new car questions (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_well said EK20, also the suspension is stiffer i believe on the s-package

.8 inches lower and I _believe_ 40% stiffer then the normal suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

.787 inches lower actually


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: some new car questions (2LTurbo)*

Hey 2L
Congrats on the car.
Another way would be to look in your spair tire well or in you cars owner's manual for this sticker: http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/M...s.pdf
And then go to http://PRSearch.PlanetVAG.com and enter them in to see what your car left the factory with.








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks guys for the welcom/help, i did find out i have the sport package... now to fix this damn CEL for add fuel trim too rich


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: some new car questions (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Another way would be to look in your spair tire well or in you cars owner's manual for this sticker: http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/M...s.pdf
And then go to http://PRSearch.PlanetVAG.com and enter them in to see what your car left the factory with.









Very cool. Bookmarked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: some new car questions (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_.8 inches lower and I _believe_ 40% stiffer then the normal suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Hey Guys
From the horse's mouth....
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...T.pdf
First year of the S-Line
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...T.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

